# 1975 Alex Singer



## fat tire trader (Jul 17, 2015)

This Singer is the newest addition to my collection




More photos can be seen here
http://fattiretrading.com/singer.html


----------



## Iverider (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks nicely set up! Wouldn't mind to have one of these in a 60cm or 62cm size. Gonna do some vintage touring?


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice! 

I swore off French bicycles some time back due to the odd sizing and pricey tools to service them. A bike like this would have me reversing course.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 17, 2015)

droolfest


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 17, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Looks nicely set up! Wouldn't mind to have one of these in a 60cm or 62cm size. Gonna do some vintage touring?



I will do some touring with this bike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2015)

There is nothing archaic or obsolete about that bike - it will always be functional cutting edge, and many high-dollar bikes today emulate it (search randonneur).
Wide rear with half-step + escape cyclotouriste crank - you can date it, but its gear range and steps function as efficiently as a modern 11-speed (and weighs less).


it's geared down into the low-20"s, so it will do anything you can do with an 11-speed compact double or recent triple


----------

